# Just Wondering..



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

If you guys would like me to post a "Master Atrix Guide" to include unlocking, rooting, enabling side-loading, installing themes/roms, flashing with fastboot, how to use CWM, EVERYTHING.

I've already got one typed up that I'm pretty much finished. Just adding a few finishing touches to the format of it.

Just thought it would be a good thing to have here :android-smile:


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

bring it on dude.
I am on stock At&T 2.2.2
Baseband - N_01.77.15P
System Version - 4.1.83
Build - OLYFR_U4_1.8.3


----------



## Nitewalker033 (Jun 19, 2011)

Always good to have a good write up on a device


----------



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

i am working with:

*AT&T Motorola Atrix MB860 - Severely modded and hacked:grin3:
**Firmware -* 1.8.3
*Android Version -* 2.2.2 (2.3.3 Gingerbread this month hopefully!)
*Radio -* N_01.77.15P
*Kernel -* 2.6.32.9 (stock kernel)
*Build -* OLYFR_U4_4_1.8.3

I'm planning on having that post up no later than midnight tonight, Eastern Standard Time


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

jakew02 said:


> i am working with:
> 
> *AT&T Motorola Atrix MB860 - Severely modded and hacked:grin3:
> **Firmware -* 1.8.3
> ...


Well dude you and me have the same config, mine is a virgin right now .. and when i see your signature ..it says it all man...waiting for the tutorial.


----------



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

are you pretty experienced with modding and hacking and all that?

i've been doing it since the first Motorola Droid on Verizon was out, but I have been keeping to the "sidelines" until lately since I wasn't 100% confident in my abilities.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

jakew02 said:


> are you pretty experienced with modding and hacking and all that?
> 
> i've been doing it since the first Motorola Droid on Verizon was out, but I have been keeping to the "sidelines" until lately since I wasn't 100% confident in my abilities.


yes sir I am , I modded my first Android , the Samsung Spica on the first day, ended up soft-bricking it and spent the whole night fixing it. Resulted in me being the moderator @ samdroid.net. 
The next to be modded was a friend's Acer Liquid A100, bricked this one also and again spent the whole night fixing it and did fix it.
The next to be modded was my Nexus One.no soft-bricks this time around. A friend's Galaxy S,A friend's Nook Color with no soft-bricks,And then a friend's Sony Ericsson Xperia X10.
and the next in line is my own Atrix.


----------



## jakew02 (Jul 5, 2011)

Been ridiculously busy with work and such, it's taking longer than I originally intended, however I'm doing 1-2 sections per night. how do you think it's coming so far? if i've missed anything at all please let me know!


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

jakew02 said:


> Been ridiculously busy with work and such, it's taking longer than I originally intended, however I'm doing 1-2 sections per night. how do you think it's coming so far? if i've missed anything at all please let me know!


it's good man ..keep it up whenever u have time


----------



## iRamos (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi jakew02

I was following your tutorial and while flashing my atrix using RSD, after the status reached 100% the second time around the phone turned off and after a minute or so RSD said the flash failed because the phone was disconnected. I didn't unplug the phone from my PC at any moment. Now when I try to turn on my phone it says that it couldn't boot. The exact error that I get is "SUF 105:1: 2 Failed to boot 0X1000". Is it possible to recover from this? Or, is the phone screwed? Any advice!!!


----------



## jzaslice (Aug 2, 2011)

iRamos said:


> Hi jakew02
> 
> I was following your tutorial and while flashing my atrix using RSD, after the status reached 100% the second time around the phone turned off and after a minute or so RSD said the flash failed because the phone was disconnected. I didn't unplug the phone from my PC at any moment. Now when I try to turn on my phone it says that it couldn't boot. The exact error that I get is "SUF 105:1: 2 Failed to boot 0X1000". Is it possible to recover from this? Or, is the phone screwed? Any advice!!!


 You were flashing which sbf with rsd? Were you already on GB?

If trying to flash the unlock sbf, its just a soft brick you can boot into fastboot by holding volume down while powering on.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

